# chick with growth



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

I've got a golden sex link chick with a growth or tumor on her chest. I think it is tender because she does not like us to feel it or touch it. Under neath the feathers it is red.it is soft and the size of half of s golf ball. Could this be an infection of some kind? She is 4 weeks old.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We need a picture.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Could it be her crop you are feeling?


----------



## bfarley (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry we have been internetless around here. Yes it is her crop, my husband set me straight. I was thinking she had been stung by something. I feel a little silly, but I'm still learning! Thanks for the replies!


----------

